# Pottery Barn - Free shipping on Halloween items -Nice snakes!



## boys5times (Sep 25, 2013)

Pottery Barn has free shipping on Halloween items; and most are already discounted as well. I bought these snakes (3 for $12.99 w/free shipping) and they really are nice; super slinky not hard at all like the ones I've seen before; they creep me out! There are well worth $12.99 for the 3 of them. When they arrived, also in the box was a gift card for $10.00, good for my next purchase, only requirement was my total had to be $10.01 or more. I assumed it was a "gift" because that was my first order with Pottery Barn. So I ordered more snakes, this time paying $2.99. My order came yesterday, with another $10 gift card. Well heck, I can use more snakes! So I placed another $2.99 order for the snakes. We'll see if my 3rd order comes with a $10 gift card too!
I cannot post the link because I don't have any posts; but if you just go to Potterybarn dot com and search snakes it will come up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Boys5Times, wanted to post about my recent purchase and did a search for Pottery Barn to tag on to an existing thread and found your thread from October just now. Too bad I missed it before. However, I too had seen the ceramic skull lantern and snakes on their website back in October and ordered a large lantern and 2 sets of snakes. Believe I posted about them under What Did You Buy/Find? when they arrived. I too was surprised to find the set of 3 $10 gift cards. 

A bit later I noticed tha lantern was marked down (the snakes were now sold out) and for the sale price decided to pick up an extra lantern. I really do like it. It just arrived this afternoon and lo' and behold they are still shipping out the set of 3 $10 gift cards along with orders! ($10 for Pottery Barn, PB Teens and PB Kids stores each--these expire January 30, 2014). For a deeply discounted clearance halloween item in December and $30 in gift cards this is pretty sweet. Wanted to share. The small skull, partially pictured above, was 49.50, now 11.99; and the large skull (pictured with the snakes) was $69, now $19.99. There are only a few halloween items left on their site but maybe worth your look.


And the snake vase filler was outstanding, really long too. Glad I ordered 2 originally. When they arrived I thought I would order more but maybe your heads up helped clear them out. Great find at a really nice price.

Here's the link for the Ceramic Skull Lanterns. The free shipping doesn't seem to be available now but might come back before Xmas.


----------



## boys5times (Sep 25, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Boys5Times, wanted to post about my recent purchase and did a search for Pottery Barn to tag on to an existing thread and found your thread from October just now. Too bad I missed it before. However, I too had seen the ceramic skull lantern and snakes on their website back in October and ordered a large lantern and 2 sets of snakes. Believe I posted about them under What Did You Buy/Find? when they arrived. I too was surprised to find the set of 3 $10 gift cards.
> 
> A bit later I noticed tha lantern was marked down (the snakes were now sold out) and for the sale price decided to pick up an extra lantern. I really do like it. It just arrived this afternoon and lo' and behold they are still shipping out the set of 3 $10 gift cards along with orders! ($10 for Pottery Barn, PB Teens and PB Kids stores each--these expire January 30, 2014). For a deeply discounted clearance halloween item in December and $30 in gift cards this is pretty sweet. Wanted to share. The small skull, partially pictured above, was 49.50, now 11.99; and the large skull (pictured with the snakes) was $69, now $19.99. There are only a few halloween items left on their site but maybe worth your look.
> 
> ...




Thanks! Off to check it out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*The Snakes and Large Skull Lantern are back!!*

Last night after I saw a post about Pottery Barn having Mr. Bones on their site, I got curious to see what other halloween might be listed. They haven't really started Halloween yet, but Mr. Bones is there at $99, and what is REALLY exciting is that "in limited quantity" they have posted both the Set of Snakes, 3 per bag, plus the very large and heavy Ceramic Skull Lantern AND at a fabulous price. The snakes are $3.99, and the giant skull is $19.99. I bought both last year and they are really, really nice. 

I placed two orders for the snakes, one last night and one this a.m., and then found a store near me that had gotten in 12 sets of them. They were willing to honor the online sale price and I picked them up this afternoon. Look to be the same as last years. They are solid rubber black snakes with a white-ish underbelly. At the widest they are maybe 1/2 inch, not 2 inches like the description page says BTW...has to be a typo, but they are apx. 46 inches long. GREAT BUY for about $1.30 each ($3.99 for 3). 

The snakes and the lantern both ship with online ordering for FREE right now. My local store wouldn't ship for free and these snakes are heavy and boy the shipping cost was a lot so I drove to pick them up at the store. It was really nice they honored the online sales price. Don't know if they always do that. From what I heard not a lot of stores had these in stock yet. Oh, and I found out that the price for the snakes for this Halloween is now retailing at $24.50, so get them while they are at the 3.99 price.

Here's a current link to the Set of Snakes page.

Here's a current link to the Large Ceramic Skull page.

If the skull and snakes creeps you out too much, they also have some nice ceramic JOL lanterns. Do a site search for "halloween". Their halloween should be coming out soon.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! Ordered 5 sets!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great. I think you will like them. They are rubber and I can detect some off-gassing. And rubber shouldn't be kept in the sun/exposed to UV or it softens and gets gooey. I use my snakes indoors with my PB skull lantern and outdoors at night for halloween night.

BTW I posted some posed closeup photos of the snakes I picked up from my store here in the general forum. See bottom of page Post 12779 and 12780. I'm still waiting for my online order to arrive. Last I checked it said it should be delivered early July.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Never Mind....just clicked on the links this afternoon and they have raised the price today. So if you ordered already you are good to go. otherwise out of luck.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I ordered those snakes a few days ago and got an e-mail today saying my order was cancelled as they are out of stock with no expected return date. Funny but they still show as available to ship at the higher price. Seems a little shady to me. That will be the last time I'll purchase any thing there. Even if it was a site pricing error they should honor it for the people that ordered them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Cloe, I've had that happen to me before, not with Pottery Barn, but with Lillian Vernon who actually sent me a "packed and ready to ship" notice and _then_ the cancellation. I haven't bought anything from them since. So I understand. However I also don't think of Lillian Vernon as being on the same level store as Pottery Barn. What day was your order placed? Curious if we have others who will end up with a similar notice.

I know a few people have had their orders cancelled after placing and getting order confirmations over at GrandinRoad. I think they have gotten better with keeping track of inventory but hard to say unless someone here mentions it. Pottery Barn is part of Williams Sonoma so I find it surprising that their online inventory is so poor to have this happen. If you really want them and got a confirmation on your order, I'd make a phone call to their customer service and nicely speak to a manager. Even if they sold out of last year's stock (which was priced at 16.99), if they took your order days ago they really should honor it with new stock that has come in IMO. It's the same snakes and the $3.99 price has been up on the website for a while. And as I said I don't think they took down the pricing until sometime _this_ _afternoon_. In fact when I checked earlier today it said something like "Check availablity" and when I clicked on the link it said it would be available to ship on June 26 I think, and the $3.99 price was still showing. It wasn't until after I posted my photos that I checked and saw the price had gone up. A call may not get you anywhere but then again who knows, might depend on who you speak to how they handle it.

I'll let you know what happens with my order. Going to recheck right now.

Crap. Well they cancelled my order too....and I paid for mine with a gift card that I still had funds left on. Definitely calling tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Order Cancellation/Product Availabilty/Honoring of Sale Price*

OK just got off the phone with PB customer service this a.m. As mentioned above my orders along with Cloe's, and maybe more of you, were cancelled due to availablity issues yet their website says the item is in stock and available to ship (now at full retail). I explained this happened to me and a friend who told me to check my email because her order got cancelled and sure enough mine had been too. Asked them how could they continue to sell the item each day since at least last Thursday until last night, taking people's contact info and payment info, get stock in and then cancel orders at the sale price. Flat out said I didn't think this was the way PB and WS did business not honoring a sales price they took orders on. I was told he could understand how it it might be viewed that way by the customer, however from their end that's not what happened. Said their shipping department didn't have the items when they were ready to pack and didn't know when they would come in from the vendor, so cancelled the order. I pointed out that if I was getting daily updates by checking their website when stock had arrived, not sure why their shipping department didn't know this and couldn't hold the order in their system until it arrived. Supposedly this is something they are aware has been a problem and are working on to improve. 

Good news is if you had placed your order at the 3.99 price and it was cancelled because of availability, call PB Customer Service back. I was told the orders will still show in their system, so can be pulled up and reissued and the sale price of 3.99 will be honored. He apologized that this happened to me especially given how stock came in the same day my order was cancelled and in my case new gift cards for each cancelled order was issued for the credit. He wanted to assure me that the company _does_ honor sales orders in cases like this. I should have my gift cards next week and will be calling them to get the snake vase filler order back into processing. He did apologize for any inconvenience this caused. OK so I'll be happy with that resolution and pleased that they have stood by the placed orders. He did say that they received a large order for this item from their vendor and that lack of stock is not an issue now. 

Hope anyone who ordered and got a cancellation reads this update so they can contact PB Customer Service and end up with snakes for halloween. Hope you also saw the photos I posted because the snakes are really nice and it would be a shame not to get your order reissued and miss out on them for your halloween decorating. I'm really pleased Pottery Barn will stand by and honor our orders. We bought our kitchen table and chairs from them a few years back and glad I can feel good about ordering from them still.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, I got the cancelation notice as well. I'm going to give them a call tomorrow. Thx!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Noticed that their customer line was still open, so I called. I was told they were out of stock when they went to place my order and it was days later when 700 sets came in. 

They did honor their price, but only if I agreed to purchase them at full price and receive a credit. I agreed, but now I have to monitor the credit because it took place in the back of their system and they could not send me an email.

I still think it is worth it. Can't wait to get my snakes!


----------

